# Newbie looking for an autotrail scout



## Steveandtinacampbell (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi there

I'm new to this forum but in a nutshell I'm looking for a mid 2000s onward Auto-Trail Scout with U shaped rear lounge and six seat belts (including the driver) for use in the UK

any info will be most welcome

regards

steve


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hello steve & welcome.  


I think you may be unlucky in trying to find a rear U shaped lounge MH with 6 seatbelts? MH's with 6 seatbelts tend to be those with double dinettes so the passengers sit facing each other.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

You don,t say your location so I guess this is a long way from you.
Autotrail Scout 2006 at edenmotorhomes.co.uk
This is in Cornwall.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Chudders said:


> You don,t say your location so I guess this is a long way from you.
> Autotrail Scout 2006 at edenmotorhomes.co.uk
> This is in Cornwall.


blimey - didn't think they did them like that!

here's the detailed link

http://www.edenmotorhomes.co.uk/Vehicle spec sheets/Autotrail Scout.htm


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi and welcome Steve.

As Chudders says, tell us where you are posting from and the responses will be a lot more useful to you . . . unless you live in Oz or New Zealand of course!  

Dave


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes your right 4 seatbelts only.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sideways said:


> Yes your right 4 seatbelts only.


doesn't make it clear in the pictures, or the text; so there are no seatbelt fittings on the rear facing seats? Another crazy situation where you can sleep 6 but only 4 can travel :roll:


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

The Scout Or Apache 700 generaly come with only 4 belted seats.. There are some 6 belt one's but usually they have been a pre-order and done special at the factory..

Good luck with the hunt...


----------



## devjb (Dec 16, 2010)

If 6 seatbelts and an end lounge are essential, look at the Hymer 644. They have an end U shaped lounge and a front double dinette. Not to be confused with the 644G which has a fixed end bed with garage underneath.


----------



## Steveandtinacampbell (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies, I live in NZ but will be spending a lot of time in the Uk over the next few years (long story) 

Location of the vehicle is not a problem, I'll travel to find the right one

I've emailed Eden motorhomes.

I'll also look at the hymer

great response to a newbie.....what a nice forum......haven't been told off by a mod at all yet!!! 

Thanks again

Steve


----------

